# All the Pyraminx 1-Flip Algorithms



## SolveThatCube (Apr 23, 2014)

These are all the Pyraminx 1-Flip algs. I thought I'd make a video cause there isn't a website with them and as *I* don't have a website... yet.

They're mostly intuitive, these are just the turns but you can do D/D' moves instead if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## Filosodan (Apr 12, 2015)

what I have to do if I have all centers oriented, but the edge fliped? sorry for my english


----------



## cashis (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool!


----------

